# s3 exhaust ==> a3 2.0t Quattro will it fit? 8v



## Luisrsg (Jul 4, 2016)

*s3 stock exhaust wanted!*

I have the opportunity to get my friend's s3 stock exhaust for a fair price, given that I chance the rear valance for the quad exhaust, would it just bolt on from the cat and on? I also deleted my resonator in current stock exhaust and it sounds better but still not quite there. if it does just bolt on with not too much modification, how can I keep the valves open all of the time? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Luisrsg said:


> I have the opportunity to get my friend's s3 stock exhaust for a fair price, given that I chance the rear valance for the quad exhaust, would it just bolt on from the cat and on? I also deleted my resonator in current stock exhaust and it sounds better but still not quite there. if it does just bolt on with not too much modification, how can I keep the valves open all of the time?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Do you have the sline a3 or no? The s3 catback will hook right up to a3 without a problem physically but not electronically. Youd have to do some work for that. But i think you can just manually twist them open and theyll stay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisrsg (Jul 4, 2016)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Do you have the sline a3 or no? The s3 catback will hook right up to a3 without a problem physically but not electronically. Youd have to do some work for that. But i think you can just manually twist them open and theyll stay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have the sline, I'll start looking for an s3 rear valance. does anyone know if the s3 exhaust is a lot louder than the a3 2.0t? I'm hoping for louder/better sound but not a fart can.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Check out Devins (@DBVeeDB) "old" build. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-is-my-A3&p=88156101&viewfull=1#post88156101

You can either cut the pipes as he did or get the rear valence. You can also cut your existing valence as one of the mod shops did to their launch edition A3. He posted also a video with a USP DP installed too to gauge some of the sound.


----------



## Luisrsg (Jul 4, 2016)

mroberte said:


> Check out Devins (@DBVeeDB) "old" build. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-is-my-A3&p=88156101&viewfull=1#post88156101
> 
> You can either cut the pipes as he did or get the rear valence. You can also cut your existing valence as one of the mod shops did to their launch edition A3. He posted also a video with a USP DP installed too to gauge some of the sound.


PERFECT!
This is exaclty what I was looking for. thank you!


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

I originally wanted to do the same, but was hard at the time finding the oem s3 exhaust without buying new. If you have any blank spots available on the center console of switches, you could add the open/close button there by using a relay. The ability to have sounds choices was originally very attractive.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Luisrsg said:


> I do have the sline, I'll start looking for an s3 rear valance. does anyone know if the s3 exhaust is a lot louder than the a3 2.0t? I'm hoping for louder/better sound but not a fart can.


The S3 is is slightly louder than the A3 at all the times, specially in S mode (Dynamic). I have an S3 and when I drive the S3 then I drive the A3 there is a significant difference.


----------



## Luisrsg (Jul 4, 2016)

My friend has decided to keep his exhaust as he has a lease. does anyone have an s3 stock exhaust that is taking too much space in their garage? i'm located in Charlotte, NC.

Thanks!


----------

